# Difference between 2 coils Kangertech



## Jebula999 (27/7/15)

Good Morning/Night


I have recently purchased a Sigelei 150W along with a Kangertech Subtank.

I would like to know what the difference is between coils that are wrapped with spaces between the wraps and coils with no spaces.

I am interested in messing around with the RBA part of the tank, and would like to hear what the differences are before attempting.


----------



## BigAnt (27/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Good Morning/Night
> 
> 
> I have recently purchased a Sigelei 150W along with a Kangertech Subtank.
> ...


Normally the temperature controlled coils are spaced. They will only work on a temperature controlled mod the sigelei 150 is not one of these.
The Blue base on the OCC coil is the temp coil the Red or White base is the normal kanthal coil for use on your sigelei.

For building your own coils on the RBA base there is lots of info under this section
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/rda-dripping-atomizer/


----------



## Jebula999 (27/7/15)

Thanks for that,

It's just i noticed that the coils that come pre-made, are "spaced out" and some RBA builds for the kanger RDA are tightly wrapped with no spaces.


----------



## Silver (27/7/15)

Hi @Jebula999 

The difference leads to a slightly different vape

Some say the compressed coils get hotter and the spaced coils lead to a bit more vaporisation because the wick has more contact with the coil (it rises up between the spaces). 

I think you need to try out both and see for yourself which one you prefer best for your device. There is no right or wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (27/7/15)

I prefer the spaced coils as they give me better flavor. As @Silver said, the compressed coils get too hot in the middle and I found that they burn the cotton in the middle. That's just my experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/7/15)

zadiac said:


> I prefer the spaced coils as they give me better flavor. As @Silver said, the compressed coils get too hot in the middle and I found that they burn the cotton in the middle. That's just my experience.



Just on that point @zadiac, how do you get the spacings as even as possible?
Do you make a paracoil and then unwind the one coil or do you just compress and do it manually by eye?


----------



## GerharddP (27/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Thanks for that,
> 
> It's just i noticed that the coils that come pre-made, are "spaced out" and some RBA builds for the kanger RDA are tightly wrapped with no spaces.


All to do with the W/mm heat energy created by the coil. Spaced coils have less W/mm of wick because they have less wraps per mm depending on the wire guage used. I can fit 6 wraps of 20 guage wire (no spaces) in about 5-6mm. Resistance might also be different in a spaced coil. The W/mm is the factor that will influence the vapor production and heat.


----------



## GerharddP (27/7/15)

Silver said:


> Just on that point @zadiac, how do you get the spacings as even as possible?
> Do you make a paracoil and then unwind the one coil or do you just compress and do it manually by eye?


Usually what I do is wrap a normal tight coil and leave the coil on the form then remove one wrap from the coil, it then naturally spaces itself.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (27/7/15)

Silver said:


> Just on that point @zadiac, how do you get the spacings as even as possible?
> Do you make a paracoil and then unwind the one coil or do you just compress and do it manually by eye?



No @Silver, that takes too much time. I wind the coil as uneven as it goes, then I just compress it against the base of the screwdriver shaft and the springyness causes it to have perfect even spaces. If you're using a drillbit, then just take two pairs of pliers, one to hold the drilbit and the other to compress the coil. Comes out perfect spaced coils every single time.
I'll post some quick pics if you want.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/7/15)

zadiac said:


> No @Silver, that takes too much time. I wind the coil as uneven as it goes, then I just compress it against the base of the screwdriver shaft and the springyness causes it to have perfect even spaces. If you're using a drillbit, then just take two pairs of pliers, one to hold the drilbit and the other to compress the coil. Comes out perfect spaced coils every single time.
> I'll post some quick pics if you want.



Thanks @zadiac, i hear you. No need for pics, but would be nice if you get a chance


----------



## zadiac (27/7/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @zadiac, i hear you. No need for pics, but would be nice if you get a chance



Okie dokie


----------



## stevie g (27/7/15)

wrap around a screw. Lube it with liquid or it will be difficult to turn off the screw.


----------



## zadiac (27/7/15)

This is how I do my spaced coils

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Redeemer (27/7/15)

I'm seriously lazy, so para coil unwinded works for me 





















Vape on

Reactions: Like 4


----------

